# Hydraulic pump gaskets and seals



## ScottL (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello again,

I found the hydraulic pump leaking and seems to over fill the engine oil.

I have looked all I could for gaskets & seals for a gas International 444 hydraulic pump:, where would a preson get these ? 

Thanks
ScottL


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Try Messicks.com they have most all ih parts for a premium price but it may help anyway


----------



## ScottL (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks luvmyih,

I'll give it a try.

ScottL


----------

